# Any information?



## Gloryb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi, Can anyone tell me anything about these two bottles? Any information would be apperciated!


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 7, 2007)

It would help to spell out what the bottles says, on the bottom too. The pics are hard to read.
 Welcome to the forum. This place can be very helpful as long as you don't call "them" a bunch of YANKS![]
 Glen


----------



## Gloryb (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I'll get all that info. for you.  And  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gloryb (Sep 7, 2007)

The 1st bottles reads-Registered-The J. Pabst Son Co.-Hamilton, Ohio-With a P J over lapping each other, and a small Son Co.- cap.7 fluid oz. And a large P on the bottom. The bottom has a slanted line and 2033-EG 24 written very faint.


----------



## Gloryb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pabst


----------



## Gloryb (Sep 7, 2007)

No, I'm sorry the last pic. was of my second bottle. It reads Obermeyer & Liebmann New York City- in a triangle with an O L overlapping each other-registered-this bottle not to be used refilled or sold must be returned.


----------



## Gloryb (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried to get better pics.


----------



## Gloryb (Sep 9, 2007)

HI, Dones anyone have an idea about what these two bottles might be worth? Just to see if I'm on the right track. Thanks!


----------



## jmsnead92 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys I know this is my first post, but I have been searching for this bottle for a long time. I have the same exact one, the Obermeyer and Liebmann (Post #5)

 Does anyone have ANY info on this bottle. I know this post is from 07, but I have literally been googling this bottle for a long time!

 Thank you!


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2011)

Two beers and not much value, a few dollars tops...welcome to the forum....Jim


----------



## jmsnead92 (Nov 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Two beers and not much value, a few dollars tops...welcome to the forum....Jim


 
 Thank you for the response, I was just wondering why I couldn't find any information on the Obermeyer bottle, I've managed to find many other ones but this is the first one I have found identical to mine. Any idea how old it is, I'm guessing its from the prohibition era, hence the "this bottle not to be used sold or refilled, must be returned" written on it.

 But once again, thanks for the response! Trying to write a paper about this, dug up a couple bottles in the woods years ago and never thought much about them besides them being cool!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2011)

> Does anyone have ANY info on this bottle. I know this post is from 07, but I have literally been googling this bottle for a long time!


 
 Hello Mike,

 Welcome to the blue pages. Did you miss The Incorporation?







 Rick of Rick's Bottle Room is all over Obermeyer & Liebmann:

 " OBERMEYER & LIEBMANN'S ~ N.Y.CITY
 OBERMEYER & LIEBMANN'S As far back as they can be traced, the Liebmanns, whose name is distinguished in the brewing world of America, have been a Wiirtemberg family, first at Aufhausen, and afterwards at Schmiedelfeld and Ludwigsburg. They belong to that celebrated element in the population of Wiirtemberg which has had almost a hereditary association with the land, and which has enriched America and perhaps her most skillful agriculturists. In the soil of Wiirtemberg they possessed a field bearing within its potentialities produce representative of almost every species of agriculture known to Europe's northern slope. And on that soil lived a hardy and talented race capable by energy and by every natural gift to win from the land all that it was capable of surrendering to human labor. Typical of Germany's most successful landed classes were the members of the Liebmann family, who have shown themselves capable of winning success in many fields, and still look back with pride on the generations that lived laboriously and well, on their charming Wiirtemberg homesteads. (I)

 Joseph Liebmann, immediate ancestor of the Liebmann family, was born in the village of Aufhausen, in the Kingdom of Wiirtemberg, Germany, in 1756. He was identified with a variety of commercial interests, besides being engaged in a brokerage business, and was a prominent and active figure in his own community. Tradition represents him as a man of dignified and commanding personality, endowed with large and cultivated mental powers, such as made him without effort a leader to whom his neighbors turned for example and counsel. He was perhaps first of all a successful man of affairs. But he had also a large fund of learning, which made him an authority on a diversity of subjects among his fellow-townsmen. He died in 1819 at Aufhausen. He had been married to Bertha Froelich.

 Samuel Liebmann, son of Joseph and Bertha (Froelich) Liebmann, was born at Aufhausen, November 12, 1799. He received his elementary education in the schools of his native town, an education that was supplemented by training and counsel in the family circle, and gave evidence at an early age of that masterly ability that was later to ensure his success. In the year 1832, following their father's death, Samuel and his brother Heinrich removed to Schmiedefeld, where they jointly bought a "gut," or farm. The two brothers were skilled agriculturists, ripe in judgment, and possessed of untiring energy. The land they purchased proved valuable property, which they were able to manage with great success for a period of about seven years, accumulating considerable wealth for the period. From Schmiedefeld, Samuel crossed over in 1840 to Ludwigsburg, in the Kingdom of Wurtemberg, a few miles from the city of Stuttgart, and Samuel purchased a combination brewery and gasthaus, which he was able to conduct with a large measure of success. The excellence of the Liebmann beer made his name well known throughout the region served by him, and so popular did his resort become that the royal soldiers made it their headquarters. The patronage of the troops had eventually much to do with his removal to America.

 At that time the King of Wurtemberg was William I., whose reign over the land continued for almost half a century after he had been inaugurated in 1816. It was to William I. that Wurtemberg owed its reduction in taxes and public expenditures, as well as the liberal charter promulgated in 1819. But during the thirty years that followed, the people of Wiirtemberg progressed considerable in wealth and education, and above all in their conception of national liberty. Meanwhile William I. had left the generous aspirations of youth behind and had become set in his ways and in his adherence to kingly prerogatives. It was inevitable, therefore, that when the revolutionary sentiments in 1848 and 1849 passed over Germany, the bitterness of the political struggle in Wurtemberg would become greatly intensified. Samuel Liebmann sent his eldest son, Joseph, over the Atlantic to study the field from the standpoint of the possible establishment of a brewery business. In the autumn of 1854, a few months after the departure of his son, Samuel Liebmann left Germany with his wife and five children. The family arrived in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, November 7, 1854, and were met on the wharf by Joseph, who conducted them to the home he had prepared in New York. Within a few days the father, with characteristic energy, rented a small brewery located on Meserole street in Williamsburg, Eastern District of Brooklyn. On November 27, 1854,

 Less than a month after the arrival of the family, Mr. Liebmann had his brewery business in running order, with its earlier name of "Maasche Brewery" obliterated and the style and title of the "S. Liebmann Brewery" put in its place. Thus began the organization which won for Mr. Liebmann and his descendants the fame of being the acknowledged pioneers in the United States of the manufacture of beer through the Carree absorption of refrigeration as invented by Ferdinand Carree about 1850, and improved by Charles Leibmann in 1870. The method, it is true, was discontinued in 1872 as inadequate and inferior to the old fashioned ice-house as used to cool the cellars. But ten years later the absorption process of refrigeration was perfected and again put in use by the Liebmanns. Before the one year's lease of the establishment at Williamsburg had expired, Samuel Liebmann, with the aid of his sons Joseph, Henry and Charles, established a new brewery on Forest street, where they secured sufficient land to insure the permanency of the location as a brewery. Here the father and sons worked in perfect unison for a period of fourteen years. Finally in 1868 the head and founder of the business retired from active work, having almost reached the allotted span of three score years and ten, and being much affected by the death of his wife seven years earlier. He died at his home in Williamsburg, in the eastern district of the city of Brooklyn, New York, November 21, 1872.

 Management was taken up entirely by the three sons, Joseph, Henry and Charles, between whom an appropriate division of labor was made. Joseph Liebmann was unquestionably the financial genius of the trio, and to him was intrusted the business, in, so to speak, its exterior relations, its representatives to the community. Henry, on the other hand, was left the conduct of the actual brewing operations, a province for which his talents and predilections particularly fitted him. Charles, again, was the engineer, the architect, the technical man of the firm, and to him was intrusted the maintenance and supervision of the plant itself, together with the duty of introducing such inovations as might be necessary to give to it the utmost effectiveness attainable through modern methods, and preserve its place at the head of similar establishments. These three equally important functions, then, were apportioned by mutual consent amongst the brothers, and the result has proven the wisdom of the arrangement. From its small beginning the business has grown to the point where the output from the establishment exceeded seven hundred barrels a year.

 In the year 1883 the firm, which since the father's death had been known as S. Liebmann's Sons, was incorporated under the name of S. Liebmann's Sons Brewing Company. The year 1905 saw the simultaneous retirement of the three brothers from the concern, and the turning over of the business to two sons of each, who had all a long training in the various departments of the establishment. These six young men, grandsons of the originator of the great house THE OBERMEYER NAMES SEEMS TO COME INTO THIS IN MARRAGE AFTER ARRIVING IN N.Y.CITY AND ALREADY RUNNING A BREWERY."












From.

 The firm went on to create the iconic Rheingold:

 "Rheingold Breweries, Inc. [36 Forrest Street, Brooklyn]
 Samuel Liebmann founded this famous and long-lived Brooklyn NY brewery in 1855. Born in 1799, he left Wurtemberg, Germany, in 1854, partially for political reasons. Liebmann and his sons, Joseph, Henry, and Charles, built a large brewery. The sons carried on the business after Samuel died in 1872, but changed the name to S. Liebmann's Sons. In 1905, on the fiftieth anniversary of the company, the three sons retired and their six sons took over." From.

More History.









Available here.




For Sale too.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 22, 2011)

> Thank you for the response, I was just wondering why I couldn't find any information on the Obermeyer bottle, I've managed to find many other ones but this is the first one I have found identical to mine. Any idea how old it is, I'm guessing its from the prohibition era, hence the "this bottle not to be used sold or refilled, must be returned" written on it.


 
 Mike,

 You've not shown us yours, as of yet. The firm was around a pretty fair piece of time. The original poster's example looks to be a pre-prohibition crown top. The "This bottle not to" language is prevalent on bottles running up to the Turn of the Century and for some years afterwards.


----------



## jmsnead92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you for the fantastic information! I really appreciate it. I'll try and get some pictures up, but my bottle is literally the same exact one posted on the first page (right side), and the image of post 5. 

 Perfect condition, figured there wasn't any paper / plastic label that went around the bottle considering the "this bottle not to be..." message is inscribed on the whole lower half of the bottle.

 But once again, thank you for the great info!

 Will really help me to write this college paper!


----------

